# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > African Cichlids >  African Butterfly Cichlid

## Nemo

A peaceful species that should be kept in a community aquarium with other harmless, similar-sized species. Females grow to about three inches, while males grow to about four. This fish should be provided with a planted aquarium and plenty of sheltered areas through the use of rocks and driftwood.

----------

